# Electric Weed Eater Sg11 Snap& Go



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*does Anyone Know How Many Wraps Of String In The Spool This Model Uses. Also How Do I Advance The String?*


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

1. As many wraps as it takes. No pun intended - no one (that I've ever seen) publishes or counts the wraps. The *OWNER's *manual however, may tell you how many FEET you need.
2. The *OWNER's *manual should tell you how to advance the line, else call Electrolux Home Products , DBA Weed-Eater. See http://www.weedeater.com/node7841.aspx


----------

